# Anfänger braucht hilfe



## Richie_P (19. Februar 2017)

Guten Abend,

Bin Richie, komme aus Neustadt 3153, bin neu hier und Grüße erst mal Alle.

Zu Mir, mach grad noch mein Angelschein, Prüfung ist der 4.3 und suche jetzt schon mal denn richtigen Angelverein und die passende Ausrüstung. 

Angelverein dachte ich an:

AVN ( Angelverein Nienburg Weser),
ASV Neustadt am  Rübenberge

Ich bin mir da noch nicht so sicher, welcher von den beiden. Einmal Weser angeln oder leine, beide haben Seen, Teiche und Kissgruben wen ihr Ratschläge habt bin ich dankbar.

So jetzt zu Ausrüstung, Ich suche halt 2 Ruten und 2 Passende Rollen so wie schnur, womit ich auf pose und grund angeln kann, z.b Forelle oder Karpfen und eine für z.b Spin z.b Hecht. 

Wehre Super wen ihr mir helfen könntet.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe

mfg





Gesendet von meinem KFGIWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis_Amgelfreun (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger braucht hilfe*

Hallo erstmal,
Ich würde dir zum Karpfenangeln eine Ca. 3.00-3.60 lange rute empfehlen mit bis zu  150g wurdgewicht. Als Rolle Würde ich dir ne Freilaufrolle empfehlen mit Ca. 300-400m 0.35mm monofiler Schnur --->Karpfen


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger braucht hilfe*

Hallo Richie,

Hallo erst einmal hier im Board. Du kannst sicher auch mal den Verein selbst anrufen und dort Fragen, welche Gewässer der Verein beinhaltet. 
Tipps zur Ausrüstung bekommst du hier sicher genug.

PS: Prüfe mal deine Rechtschreibung. Die Autokorrektur zeigt dir sicher bei vielen Wörtern an, das du hier einen Fehler drin hast.

Zeichensetzung hilft uns beim Lesen und Verstehen was du meinst.
Groß und Kleinschreibung scheint bei dir ab und zu auch zu funktionieren.
danke


----------



## Richie_P (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger braucht hilfe*

Hallo, 
ja welche Gewässer die haben steht ja oben drin. Die kann man auch auf Deren Hompage nachschauen, was ich auch gemacht habe, die sind ja fast beide gleich.

Zur Rechtschreibung, tut es mir Leid, schreibe vom Handy aus und er korrigiert manchmal nicht wie Ich es haben möchte oder Ich vertippe mich. Zur Zeichensetzung hast du recht, hab halt schnell abends mit dem handy getippt.
Wehre super, wenn Ihr Mir bei der Ausrüstung helfen könntet. 

mfg


Gesendet von meinem KFGIWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## Richie_P (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger braucht hilfe*

So hier mal Die sachen was ich so gedacht habe, 

Rute 1: 3,90m

https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-viper-feeder-ruten_0123603.html

Rute 2: 2,74m 15-40 wurf 

https://www.angelsport.de/abu-garcia-vendetta-spin-rute_0152945.html

Rolle für Rute 2: 2500 FD

https://www.angelsport.de/shimano-exage-fd-angelrollen_0152387.html

Rolle für Rute 1: die 60

http://www.angelsport.de/angelrolle...ollen/wft-speedliner-angelrollen_0145353.html

So Freunde was meint ihr?


Gesendet von meinem KFGIWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger braucht hilfe*

Rute und Rolle Nr. 2 kannst du so fischen - die Vendetta scheint ganz brauchbar zu sein und das WG ist mMn perfekt für den Einstieg. Die Exage ist OK - ist halt eine günstige Shimano, in dem Preissegment hat Shimano allerdings nicht das Sagen  Wenn du mehr Leistung fürs gleiche Geld willst, schau dich mal bei Spro, Tica oder Ryobi um.

Die erste Kombo wäre eine Feederrute, das müsstest du dazu wissen. Ich persönlich mag keine Feederruten zum Posenangeln, aber da gibts geteilte Meinungen. Noch dazu kenn ich die Rute ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Wenn ich eine "Allround" Rute zum Ansitzen auf Karpfen/Schleien/Hechte nennen sollte, so wäre es wohl eine Karpfenrute mit 2,5-3lbs Testkurve. Ob drei- oder zweiteilig musst du dann selbst wissen. Ich persönlich mag lieber zweiteilige Ruten, aber das hängt auch davon ab wie du ans Wasser kommst.
Mögliche Ruten wären da für mich:
MAD Defender; Chub Outcast; Fox Warrier etc ... da gibt es echt ne Menge.
Dazu empfehle ich besten Gewissens eine Okuma Longbow, PENN Slammer LL oder, wenn es weiter raus soll eine Okuma PowerLiner. Guck dich mal im Board um - diese Frage wurde ca. 200 mal beantwortet in den letzten Monaten 

Grüße,
David


----------



## ELSkeletto (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger braucht hilfe*

Moin Richie,habe letztes Jahr meinen Angelschein gemacht und bin im ASV Neustadt.Kann bis jetzt nicht negatives berichten.Die Gewässer sind wirklich gut meiner Meinung nach und alles innerhalb von höchsten 20 Minuten zu erreichen!


----------



## Fragezeichen (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger braucht hilfe*

Alternative zu deiner ersten Rute: https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-alivio-ax-barbel-classic--ao1676

Hat sich ein Bekannter die Woche bestellt und meinte machtn halbwegs anständigen Eindruck, hat er aber noch nicht am Wasser getestet. Da hast du noch ein normales Spitzenteil dazu, nicht nur Feeder und der Preis ist quasi gleich.

Wenn die Angaben so stimmen wäre das eine Rute die von Pose über Sbirolino bis leichtes Grundangeln und Feedern alles abdeckt.

Evt. kann ELSkeletto ja einschätzen wie sehr die für die Gewässer geeignet ist, wenn er da eh angelt.

Für ~7€ mehr gibts die auch nochmal als "Power" Version, die wohl etwas kräftiger ausfällt.

Warnung: Transportmaß ist über 1,80m


----------



## ELSkeletto (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger braucht hilfe*

Die Rute klingt nicht schlecht da kann man an meinen Gewässern schon was mit anfangen.Mir wäre allerdings das Wurfgewicht etwas zu gering,etwas mehr wäre dann in meinen Augen eine gute Anfängerrute mit der man vieles abdecken kann.


----------



## Richie_P (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger braucht hilfe*

Hallo und danke für die infos.
ELSkeletto: 
Was für Ruten und Rollen würdest du denn empfehlen? Da du ja im ASV bist. Werde auch woll da beitreten da es echt nah ist.
Wegen Ausrüstung was kannst du da so sagen?
z.b was nimmst Du denn für eine für die Leine? oder die restlichen Gewässer?

Wehre echt super, wenn du mir dabei Helfen könntest, das passende zu kaufe, da du die Gewässer ja kennste. z.b wegen wg oder länge







Gesendet von meinem KFGIWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## ELSkeletto (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger braucht hilfe*

Also meine erste Rute war eine schwere Karpfenrute mit 3.60m und einem Wurfgewichtvon 150g und eine 3000 Rolle habe ich in Neustadt gekauft!Habe dann aktuell noch 2 alte Teleskopruten und noch 2 schwere Feederruten!Da ich selber noch nicht so lange Angel und ich mich selber erst reinfuchse weiß ich nicht genau ob ich der richtige Ansprechpartner bin.Aber fische meine Karpfenrute und den rest sehr gerne.Für mich keine Fehlkäufe!Angle all das an der Leine und an den Teichen!Es ist für einen Anfänger auch wirklich schwer kenne das!


----------



## ELSkeletto (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anfänger braucht hilfe*

So Richie bin gerade nach Hause gekommen!
Hier eine Auflistung von meine Ruten/Rollen
Ruten
Karpfenrute Firma unbekannt 3.60m Wg 360g und nicht 150
Cormoran Telerute 3m Wg 40-80g
Balzer Telerute 2.70m Wg 40-80g
Ron Thomson Desperado Methodfeederrute 3.90m Wg bis 150g
Big Sense Heavy Feederrute 4.25m Wg bis 150g

Rollen
Shimano Catana 3000SFC
Spro Passion 7000
Daiwa Ninja 3000A
Eine no name 2500

Und als Kombo Spinrute
Sänger Pro T 2.70m 20-60g
Daiwa Laguna E 3000A

Habe dann noch ein paar alte Rollen die ich auch noch wieder fit mache


----------

